# MJ's Blast +  Cruise



## MJHollo (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm generally a lurker but finally decided to register as a member. 
Prior history is:
Halodrol
Epi
Stano
Trenavar 
Superdrol 

^  It's been 8 months on orals and it's time to give my liver a "break" 
5'11 225 @ 9-10% bf < size/shape is a bonus more concerned about increased about strength.

Lifts
 535/370/595

I've finally settled into 

Week 1-4 Test E 500 mg
Week 5-8 Test E 750 mg
Week 8-12 Test E 1000 mg 
Week 12-16 Test E 1250 mg
Week 16-20 Test E 1500 mg 
Week 20- 24 Test E 1500 mg  Deca 250 mg
Week 24-28 Test E 1500 mg Deca 500 mg 
Week 28-32Test E 1500 mg Deca 750 mg
Week 32-36 Test E 1500 mg Deca 750 mg  Dbol 40 mg
Week  36-40 Test E 1500 mg Deca 750 mg  Dbol 80 mg 
Week 40 - + Test E  750 mg Deca 450 mg and peptides. <All depends on blood work.

I might throw in superdrol or it's precursor sometime before  I start Deca.

Test Experiences 

For me it's:

1) Huge recomp effect at 750 mg Test E and 6000-6500 calories a day I could care less about   macro breakdown but high protein.
2) Body weight is maintained, yet fat melts off.
3)Slightly faster recovery and more euphoric/assured 
4) Moderate strength increase
5) Mild facial acne 
6) I actually dream
7) Pumps are more intense and happen quicker in the gym.

It looks like for me to actually gain weight/fat I'd have to eat 8000+ which is hilarious.

Goals: 
Total 1800 by the end of the year, and be around 240-250.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

So u have fan orals for 8 months straight now ur going to run a 10 month blast


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 10, 2013)

Bloods were fine so why not? It's nothing overly taxing. I forgot to mention I'm 8 weeks into it.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Ur liver values came back ok after 8 months of orals? Damn bro u must have superman organs


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 11, 2013)

Honestly my body is pretty messed up, and yes my liver values where fine. I got absolutely no side effects at 40 mg superdrol.

Thursday 

Deadlift 
(5) 455 x 8 

Bent Rows
(3) 135 x 8 

Lat Pulldowns 
(3) 100 x 12 

Face Pulls
(3) 200 x 8

Dumbbell Fly's 
(3) 40 x 8 

Dumbbell Pullovers
(3) 40 x 8 

Hanging Leg Raises 
(4) bw x 5 

Back Extensions 
bw x 20 

Foam Roll
Swim
Sauna/stretch

Notes
Absolutely brutal. Huge grinder and absolutely trashed. The pumps brutal on my forearms.


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 12, 2013)

Tuesday

Bike
Hip/shoulder mobility

Front Squat no belt
315 x 2 
(2) 225 x 5
185 x 5

Military Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 5
220 x 5

Behind the neck Press no belt
115 x 5
135 x 5
(2) 155 x 5

Hip Thrusts 
(3) 205 x 8 

Chin ups 
(3) bw x 5 

Pull ups 
(2) bw x 5 

Face Pulls 
(3) 200 x 8 

Leg Raises
(3) 50 x 20 

Dumbbell Pullovers
(3) 100 x 8 

Foam Roll/Stretch/Abs
Swim/mobility 

Notes
Took  it easy on front squats because I felt fried and thought it be the best  decision. Happy with my behind the neck and military press strength  though


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow dude youre gonna be 40+ weeks on? That's pretty wild to me. More power to you I hope it goes well.


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 15, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Wow dude youre gonna be 40+ weeks on? That's pretty wild to me. More power to you I hope it goes well.



I'm on indefinitely but the blasts and the subsequent cruises in blood work dependent. It would be wild if it was 40 weeks of Tren but Deca is peanuts in comparison.

Sunday
Construction on the porch breaking stone

Monday

Bike 5 minutes
Shoulder/Hip mobility 

Reverse Bench Press
(2) 370 x 2 

Barbell Skull Crushers
135 x 5 
(2) 155 x 5

Incline 
135 x 5 
185 x 5 
225 x 5 

Stiff Legged Deadlift
185 x 8 
(2) 225 x 8 

Bent Rows
(2) 225 x 5 
275 x 5 

Seated Hip Thrusts
(3) 225 x 8 

Pull Ups 
(2) bw x 5

Seated rows
(3) 150 x 12 

Face Pulls 
(3) 200 x 8 

Dumbbell Fly's 
(3) 45 x 8 

Back Extensions
(3) bw x 8 

Toes to Bar
(3) bw x 5 

Planks Front/Side
Wall Stands 3 x 10 secs 

Swim

Notes 
Weighed  in at 222.0 pounds today (lol). I don't mind I'm enjoying the recomp  effect, but having to eat a boatload to maintain is hilarious, but it's  probably due to my super high metabolism/marathon workouts. Shoulder was  really iffy today which could be the case of yesterday so I didn't do  normal bench. Happy with the 370 for reps and excited for the 385 x 2  next week. Did a bunch of light accessories due to feeling banged up.


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 19, 2013)

Tuesday

Bike
Hip/shoulder mobility

Front Squat no belt
320 x 1

Military Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 5

Behind the neck Press no belt
115 x 5
135 x 5
160 x 5

Leg Press
(2) 270 x 40 

Bent Rows
(2) 275 x 5 
225 x 5 

Leg Extensions 
(3) 150 x 15

Pull Ups 
bw x 5 
(2) assisted 80 x 5 

Dips
(5) bw x 10 

Leg Kickbacks
(3) 200 x 12

Hip abduction/adduction 

Foam Roll
Swim
Contrast Shower

Notes
Felt  really beat up in regards to my legs so decided to cut it short on  front squats and work volume. Also for bench I have to remember to  squeeze glutes.

Thursday 

Stair Stepper
Foam Roll/Mobility 

Deadlift
(5) 470 x 8 

Stiff Legged Deadlift
(3) 135 x 12 

Bent Rows 
(3) 135 x 12 

Back Extensions 
(3) bw x 8 

Rope Crunches
(3) 200 x 12

Row
1000m 

Foam roll/stretch/mobility
Swim

Notes
Today was fun had 3 other people doing basically the same thing with the deadlifts so it wasn't nearly as bad as last week but I took the accessory work easy.


Friday

Bike
Hip Mobility/Shoulder Mobility
Foam Roll 

Front Squat belt
(2) 315 x 3 

Military Press belt
135 x 5 
185 x 5 
225 x 5 

Behind the Neck Press
95 x 5 
115 x 5 
135 x 5 
155 x 5  
175 x 5

Bench 
(3) 135 x 12 

Close Reverse Grip Bench 
(3) 135 x 12 

Incline Bench/Reverse Incline Bench
(3) 135 x 12/12

Barbell Skull Crushers
(3) 95 x 8 

Pull Ups 
(3) bw x 5 

Dips 
(3) bw x 8 

Seated Rows 
(3) 160 x 8 

Pulled up Hanging Leg Raises 
(3) bw x 5 

Sauna/stretch
Swim

Notes
I was so sore I probably could of ground out 315 x 5 twice but I felt fatigued from yesterday so I backed off of it. Going to get some program fixes from my "coach" so that'll be interesting.


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 22, 2013)

Monday 

Stair Stepper
Shoulder rotators stuff with 5 lbs

Reverse Close Grip Bench
(2) 385 x 2

Incline Reverse Close Grip Bench
135 x 8 
(3) 185 x 8 

Bent Rows
135 x 3 
225 x 3 
(3) 275 x 8 

Stiff Legged Deadlift
(3) 275 x 8 

Hip Thrusts
(3) 315 x 8 

Barbell Skull Crushers
135 x 5
155 x 5 
165 x 5 

Face Pulls 
(3) 130 x 8 

Pull ups 
(3) bw x 8 

Seated Wide Grip Rows
(3) 160 x 8 

Toes to Bar
(3) bw x 8 

Back Extensions
(3) bw x 8 

Plank/Side Plank (1 minute each)
Hand stand holds
foam roll
Swim/mobility
Sauna/stretch.

Notes 
I'm  stoked for the 415 x 1 next Monday as it felt really smooth today.   Really happy with the progressions of my lifts and I'll probably do the  cycle again with a few tweaks such as: 

1) Heavy Flat Reverse Close Grip Bench Consistently
2) Lighter Flat Normal Grip Bench
3) Two sets incline reverse two normal
Saturday really high rep bench most likely going to be a chest/biceps/calves day.


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 24, 2013)

Tuesday 

Bike
Shoulder/Hip Mobility

Front Squat no belt
325 x 1 
(3) 225 x 8 

Military Press no belt
235 x 5

Behind The Neck Press
135 x 5
155 x 5 
165 x 5 
180 x 5 

Split Squats
135 x 8 
(2) 185 x 8 

Seated Leg Press
(3) 270 x 20/20

Face Pulls
(3) 200 + resistance x 8 

Seated Wide Grip Pulldowns 
(3) 200 x 8 

Pull Throughs 
(3) 150 x 8 

Chin Ups Feet Up
(3) bw x 5

Leg Extensions
(2) bw x 20/20

Back Extensions
Row 1000m 

Wall Handstands
Ball Plank 
Plank

Swim

Notes
Volume  day, I realize if I do toes to bar my front squats can't be repped out  like they should that accompanied with the taxation on the CNS with  Bench press but it's fine as bench/deadlifts are priorities at the  moment.


----------



## MJHollo (Apr 24, 2013)

Wednesday 

Notes
Feel thrashed today deadlifts will be an  amazing grind tomorrow lol. Didn't eat till 2:00 pm so I realize at  221.0 bloated at all and it's amazing the retention of bloat I carry  towards the end of the day. So at 750 mg the bloat isn't there at all on  a consistent basis so we'll see if it changes at higher doses.


----------

